# Hey! It's SCIENCE!!!



## jswordy (Feb 24, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rd-Alzheimer-s-Parkinsons-say-scientists.html

Comments welcome. Funny comments appreciated!


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 24, 2015)

Too bad this didn't work out for my mom (Alzheimer's) or dad (Parkinson's), who each had plenty of hops! 

Oh, well, on the other hand, I do realize that the plural of "anecdote" is not "data."


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 24, 2015)

ach.. Not science. Just the Daily Mail... Otherwise known as Tories on Steroids


----------



## richmke (Feb 24, 2015)

IMHO, beer only delays the diagnosis of dimentia . They are so drunk all the time you don't realize they have dimentia.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 25, 2015)

You already posted this several times here James. WVMJ



jswordy said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rd-Alzheimer-s-Parkinsons-say-scientists.html
> 
> Comments welcome. Funny comments appreciated!


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 25, 2015)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> You already posted this several times here James. WVMJ



Ssshhhh, Jack. It is not nice to point out the effects of Wordy's Alzheimer's condition!


----------



## richmke (Feb 25, 2015)

Maybe we should encourage him to brew beer instead of wine.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 26, 2015)

What was it I posted, again?


----------

